# Why do they still do it



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Police repored an 11 week old puppy stolen from a garden between 7pm and 9pm last night, 
Why oh why do people leave any dog in a garden on its own never mind a baby,when so many are being stolen from gardens


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My own dog was almost stolen from my back garden which was fully enclosed (previous house). We had two gates the front gate and the side gate this was done as precaution in case the middle gate was left open.

The side door leading to the kitchen was open, I could see Duke through the kitchen window and I then heard and watched Panny (our cat) come over the side gate which was closed. I went to the pantry to get his breakfast which was by the side door. 

I heard the side gate bang shut as it was a windy day, I shot out looked into the front garden ran to the back garden shouting Duke all the time shouted hubby as I ran back to the front (main road) as the dog had gone.

Its about the only time at that time Duke responded to recall, at that point hubby got hold of Duke and the lad that was about a couple of houses up the street who got both barrels full from me.

We padlocked the side gate after that, and I literally stood outside with him every time he went out.

Apparently the police were aware of the gang and knew where they lived. The gang were apparently responsible for numerous dogs being stolen around the area. I cannot back this up, no actual evidence just informed by a local resident, who purported to live in the same housing block.


NB I have to admit as a puppy I went out with Duke everytime, not for fear of him being stolen I just wanted to make sure he had toileted before coming back in.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

A sad state of affairs, but a puppy can fetch hundreds of pounds nowadays...
These scumbags who steal dogs have no thought for the hurt and distress they cause their owners, nor the welfare of the animals, just how much easy money they can make.

Mind you, it's the people who buy dogs from unregistered 'back street dealers' who are fuelling this sort of crime.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

You obviously did all you could to make sure your puppy was safe, but i know the area this puppy was stolen from and its not a good one to start with, at least some parts of the estate isnt, there have been dogs set onto cats and even dogs thrown into gardens after cats, and the poor little thing,Staffy x Rottwieller apparently is only 11 weeks old, my garden is very enclosed no one could get in without being seen as they would have to climb 6ft fences bordering other houses and outhouses, but i would still not leave a puppy out on its own ,as it could possibly get under hedges even though that would be difficult, just cant risk it these days
Another GSD puppy stolen in Bradford i think, again from a garden


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> You obviously did all you could to make sure your puppy was safe, but i know the area this puppy was stolen from and its not a good one to start with, at least some parts of the estate isnt, there have been dogs set onto cats and even dogs thrown into gardens after cats, and the poor little thing,Staffy x Rottwieller apparently is only 11 weeks old, my garden is very enclosed no one could get in without being seen as they would have to climb 6ft fences bordering other houses and outhouses, but i would still not leave a puppy out on its own ,as it could possibly get under hedges even though that would be difficult, just cant risk it these days
> Another GSD puppy stolen in Bradford i think, again from a garden


It really is becoming a serious problem with dogs being stolen.

My dog wasn't a puppy at the time of the incident, I used to go out with him every time when he was a puppy, but as I mentioned it wasn't because of the risk of him being stolen I wanted to check he was toileting in the garden.

The problem we had was that we couldn't see anyone coming to the house through the front gate without having our noses pressed to the living room window. Obviously Duke must have heard the person and ran passed the side door while I was in the pantry. All it took then was for the thief to open the side gate.

I would urge all dog owners to padlock their gates. It helps to prevent theft and keeps the dogs safely in the owners garden ensuring the new/amended dog laws are not breached.

I only hope the puppies find their original owners.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor pup.It's very sad but we seem to read about something like this daily now.

I always lock my back gate now.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

I pulled in to a large supermarket car park some months ago to see a frantic man calling his dogs name over and over. 

I stopped and ask if he was ok and he explained he had nipped in to get bread and milk and someone had taken his dog from the car 

All I could think about was the fear and confusion the poor dog must have felt


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

You would think that there are so many warnings out thee that people would know what is happening all over, but they dont
I was at Sainsburys a couple of weeks ago and was admiring a little dog asked the man holding hos lead what breed he was etc, and i saidare you waitting with him to make sure hes safe, he looked puzzled and said he was just waiting for his wife as she wouldnt be long, so i explained why i had asked that question, he was shocked, he didnt realise this was happening, and thanked me for telling him,
I think it would be a very good idea for supermarkets to have signs up warning people about these thefts,


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I've only just seen this. Is there any news about whether the pup has been found?
I find it shocking that there was a two hour time slot where the pup could have gone missing, so presumably this poor young pup had been shut outside and ignored for two hours before anyone noticed he was gone!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I havent heard anything more about this puppy, but i doubt it has been found, who in their right mind would leave an 11 week old pup outside anyway


----------

